# Can Anti-D pills be taken every day?



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Just wondering if there is any thing wrong with taking anti-D pills every day?? My diarrhea is at it's worst in the morning and I was wondering if i could take two BEFORE I have an episode. Just needing an opinion. I'm thinking if i took some when I wake up that might ward off an "episode".Thanks for any advice.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

I have, on occaision, taken immodium when I was feeling lousy because I knew the potential for D was high that day. It does help, but I've found that for me at least, taking immodium only switches the problem to C, and then it reverts back once you stop taking it... I don't know about the safety factors involved in taking it every day... my bottle of immodium only has a limit per day, doesn't say anything about not using it every day, but I would suggest asking your doctor if he thinks it would be ok.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Imodium taken daily for people WITH IBS has been studied, and is one of the recommended treatments. (see June 14, 2001 New England Journal of Medicine)Now if you have NOT been diagnosed with IBS and have diarrhea that lasts more than a few days you should go to the doctor before taking it for more days (the warning on the bottle seems to be directed mostly at those who would take Imodium to AVOID the doctor forever







).The problem does come in finding the dose.It can constipate people, so what you need to find is the lowest dose that works the majority of the time Split doses (taking 2 or more times a day) seems to work better for alot of people than taking one large dose once a day.Now Lomotil is a bit more problematic as it has some addiction potential so usually for that people take for awhile then have to take a drug holiday before getting another prescription.Pepto Bismol Pills can be taken daily for several weeks as long as you stay away from the Max dose (16 pills a day) You can get bismuth toxicity if you take 16 or more pills a day for an extended period of time.HTHK.


----------



## nancy o (Jun 28, 2002)

I take anit-d pills every few days. I mentioned this to my doctor the other day and didn't get a reaction from her one way or the other. She suggested ARCHWAY coconut macarron (two daily). I tried them for about five days and then went back to the anti-d pills.


----------



## murbur (Jan 19, 2001)

Rosie, I have taken Imodium daily for years (2 in the morning, 2 before bed) That is a large dosage, but I've found it is the right dosage for me. My Dr. knows exactly how much I take, he asks me every visit how much I am taking and he has never voiced any problems with it.


----------



## misty (May 8, 2000)

Hi. I have not visited the board lately because I've not really had too many episodes of IBS since I got put on Celexa. (I take other meds, also, including Levsines) I do take Imodium as i feel I need it....my dr says "do whatever it takes to get you through what you need to do".I have had a couple of spells, about 2 mths apart....but being the typical worrier, I'm getting nervous!Our youngest daughter is having her 2nd child.....and we are suppose to be leaving in a few days heading from GA to TX....driving. I have been just fine about the trip....but the past couple of days have left me with a bad episode of IBS-D at the grocery store....and pain around the navel area. I don't know if it's from worrying about her....she had a tough first delivery...and she's miserable now.....contractions 2 mins apart, but only dialated to 2cm. So they won't admit her.Anyway.....I do use Imodium if I feel the need. Like going to church.....evening services....I'll take one, just because. When hubby and I used to travel, I'd take 1-1/2 dose about 2 hrs before leaving. But the stupid "what ifs" are rearing their ugly heads again. What if.....what if....I can what if myself all day long! That's a long drive to TX.....probably about 18 hrs.I would really appreciate any words of advice, anything to help me get thru this. I take Xanax, Celexa, Levsinex, Tenormin (Mitral Valve Prolapse) I'm also trying to figure out how much Imodium would be best. I have taken both the liquid the advanced tablets in the bottle. Man...I really hate getting nervous about a trip....we're going to see our 6th grandbaby.....and I can't get excited right now. Even as I write, my stomach feels in knots.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

K--On the addictive potential of Lomotil--I was recently given a prescription of 20 Lomotil to get me through the heat wave season in New England, which is when I'm at my worst no matter what I do. After a few days of taking them (I usually use two per day), I thought, why can't I use this all the time? It really is helping me, killing the spasms and having very little side effects. Is it because it's can be addictive? Is it the atropine in it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The atropine is an antispasmodic, but it also is obnoxious in high doses and it keeps people from using Lomotil to get buzzed. The price of the high is too much.Usually it is a take for a monthish then off for awhile kinda thing for people that need to use it long term.Imodium works via a similar mechanism, without the addictive potential. Does it help you?K.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Thanks for the info Kay,In high doses it's damaging, I understand that, but what about someone like me who will use it once, maybe twice per day? Is that not alright long term? As for Immodium, I've yet to find a dosage that works for me. 1/2 pill is too little, 1 pill might help, and anything more than that plugs me up but good. Eventually, you do have to go and once I've taken Immodium enough to stop the D, the result will be a really big, unpredictable breakthrough on one of the following days. If I take enough to stop the immediate D, it just plugs me up too much. Thanks for your concern and help.


----------



## colestid (Sep 3, 2002)

I take Colestid to contol my D. (side effect is constipation) It really has helped. I have been taking it for 2 years now, it's great. Ask your doctor abot it. It has been a wonder drug. I have tried all of them out there; Levsin, relaxadons, fiber supps, anitdepressants, anti-D's, immodium, pepto, kaopectateï¿½you name I have taken it. It's completely safe, and well worth it.I joined this forum in hopes to help others that suffer as i did. If i can help one person feel normal like i feel now, it is worth it.


----------



## rjmcg20 (Oct 3, 2002)

Hi, I take two immodium every day have done it for over a year now and it is safe. I take Dexipin at night which is a antidepressent and that relaxes my stomach so when I take immodium I don't get cramped up. I use to take immodium with out the doxipin and I had to stop I couldn't handle the cramping it gave me. Its quite safe. Couldn't live with out it.


----------



## alipal (Sep 29, 2002)

Hi,i have taken anti-d tablets = imodium (or loperamide hydrochloride ...the generic name)for over 20 years now.my doctor gives me a prescription that usually lasts me for 2 months.However, as i have been needing to take more and more each day to prevent the big D returning; i am looking to come off the imodium by trialing the calcium tabs.I used to take 10 + imodium tabs each day, and upto 16 around my monthly period.I now only take 2 a day and i am looking to eliminate imodium from my lifestyle altogether soon. ( I have only been on calcium/vit D for 1 week now, and i have noticed impressive results already.)Try not to become dependant on imodium as the side effects from long term usage can be debilitating too ...tiredness, stomach cramps, breakthrough diarrhea.Good Luck


----------

